# Star Line 700 Wheel Trims



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

My friend has the 700 Starline and has lost one of the front wheel trims ...its the type that has 2 fixing screw on to a cross member on the wheel.The base is a Mercedes, they say they are not theres and Hymer say they are not theres either ,has anybody got a supplier in the UK ?

The top pic is the inside with with some parts Nos.on it

Brian


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This is the company that I got my wheel trims from after I lost 2.Found them on Ebay.de
http://www.hansen-styling-parts.de/...blenden/Transporter__Wohnmobile/Mercedes_Benz


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks bigtree ..not quiet the ones hes looking for hope to get more suggestions


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe better posting a pic of the rim you are looking for.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Hymer Wheel Trim*

This is the trim hes looking for hope this helps to source one

Brian


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

http://parmagroup.co.uk/wheeltrim/index.html


----------

